# Be Warned.



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

Right thought i would warn others users as im guessing other people dont enjoy loosing money either.

Anyhow i placed an order with Welcome to The Roach Shop and thought nothing of it an awaited my delivery... i recieved nothing in 4 days so i emailed them as they do not have a contact phone number.. a day later i get a reply saying.

"I'm really sorry for terrible delay in respond.
I was away during the weekend and when I come back I have noticed that my supplier didn't sent my order. Now I have confirmation that order on the way so I will dispatch yours roaches asap.
If you get upset let me deeply appolgies for that.
If you still interested I will put some extras in you order"

I Replyed saying i was still interested and thank you for his response.

A Week later and 3 emails sent and not replyed i still have nothing.

Wouldnt mind if i got a response from an email saying they been shipped or they would be late but no response is no good to me.

Just thought other users may like to know this before placing an order.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

i ordered some fruitflys and some curley wing flies off here back in april, fruit flies turned up but curley wings never did, just said out of stock on the order and would follow soon.

hopes you get sorted , seems a nice guy 

edit - scracth that thought, totally wrong guy, my mistake


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

got mine from kimberly off here and really quick.from ordering to recieving them ay my door it only took 3 days and would like to say i live in the middle of no where and everything always takes abit longer here


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have had the same experience, when i finally got them they were the wrong ones and they even missed out the roach food i ordered too....wont be buying from them every again got more for less at the WMRS show 3 tubs for £12 and there was like 100+ roaches mixed sizes


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

This is the response I got today:

Hi Kat, 

I m really sorry for this terrible situation, some how I have missed yours order, unfortunately PW's are still out of stock , if you want i can send dubia and make partial refund for PW's.
Please let me know what you prefer.
Apologies 
Albin


That was after I got in touch via paypal..


----------



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

Recieved! Thank you for the mass amount  was alot more then i ordered! Seem like a nice guy! just a bit dissapointed with the time but alas they are here! Thank you


----------

